

The U.S. Government Should Pay Anonymous in Bitcoin to Fight ISIS - elmar
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/03/03/the-u-s-government-should-pay-anonymous-in-bitcoin-to-fight-isis/

======
shiggerino
Great idea, it's not as if the US government funding fringe political groups
to meddle in foreign conflicts has ever gone wrong in the past.

Besides, didn't Anonymous start out as a band of pranksters? They seem to have
turned into a bunch of uptight busybodies, what happened to their sense of
fun? I don't care if they lose their web sites or twitter accounts, it still
won't make them lose face.

